
This Weird Tech Could Stop Thieves from Stealing Your Deliveries - goughjustin
http://www.brit.co/the-package-guard/
======
sna1l
I imagine initially thieves getting scared and dropping the packages, but then
quickly realizing that if they run away with the packages they'll still get
away with it. If they integrate with DropCam or something, it could be an
interesting idea.

